# Hecken vermehren



## Teicher (5. Aug. 2010)

Hallo alle,
Kann man Rotbuchen __ Heckenpflanzen durch stecklinge vermehren?  Unsere Rotbuchen Hecke
haben wir im Jahr 2003, der so heiß war, angelegt.  Im grund und ganzen isser so-la-la gewachsen.  Nur ganz unten sind etliche "lücken" vorhanden.  Weil ich so und so den kamarad bald schneiden muß, dachte das man villeicht was mit die abgeschnittender Äste was anfangen könnte.  Ist da was drin??
Na ja, jedenfalls danke im voraus,  Jimmy


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hecken vermehren*

Hi Jimmy,

vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: http://forum.garten-pur.de/index.php?board=58;action=display;threadid=27402


----------



## Teicher (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hecken vermehren*

H'lo Christine,
Es hat g'heissen das Rotbuchen schlecht zu ziehen sind von stecklinge.  Hast du 'ne ahnung ob ma Buchekern so kaufen kann?
Tschüüüß, Jimmy


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hecken vermehren*

Hi,

es gibt Baumschulen, die sind auf die Vermehrung solcher Pflanzen spezialisiert und wenn Du nicht gleich 1 m hohe haben willst, wirst Du da sicher für kleines Geld fündig. Ansonsten könnte man vielleicht noch eine Handvoll im Wald sammeln.

Edit sagt, hier kriegst Du Wurzelware das Stück für 2,80 EUR


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hecken vermehren*



Teicher schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> Kann man Rotbuchen __ Heckenpflanzen durch stecklinge vermehren? ......



Hallo

Im Prinzip .........   ja   

nur nicht jetzt  


und

als Hecke werden eher Hainbuchen als Rotbuchen verwendet.

 meinst Du wirklich Rotbuche(Fagus sylvatica) oder doch Hainbuche  (Carpinus betulus) ?

die wiederum ist gar keine Buche sondern eine __ Birke 


eine Handvoll Jungpflanzen gibt´s für kleines Geld 
die Bewurzelung dauert lange , klappt nur manchmal und kostet mit Bewurzelungshormon:smoki und Substrat auch richtig 

mfG



> Die Stecklinge sollten aus leicht bis vollständig verholzten Trieben geschnitten werden. Die Stecklinge kann man also im März, kurz vor dem Austrieb, schneiden. Zum Stecken führt man einen doppelten, schrägen Schnitt aus und behandelt die Schnittflächen mit Bewurzelungs*hormonen. Leicht verholzte Stecklinge werden im Juni geschnitten, wenn der Austrieb beendet ist. Um übermäßige Verdunstung zu verhindern, werden in diesem Fall die Blätter halbiert und die unteren Blätter entfernt. Die Länge der Stecklinge beträgt in beiden Fällen ca. 7-10 cm. Sind sie vorbereitet, werden sie in eine Schale mit Akadamasubstrat gepflanzt, was eine gute Drainage erlaubt. Der Behälter wird dann an einen schattigen, vor Wind geschützten Platz gestellt, wobei immer auf ausreichende Feuchtigkeit zu achten ist. Nach ungefähr zwei Jahren können die Stecklinge im Frühling in einzelne Anzuchtschalen verpflanzt werden.


 bonsaiforum.de


----------



## Teicher (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hecken vermehren*

Danke leute für eure antworten.  Selbst zu machen wäre mir zu aufwendig, es war nur 'ne gedanke.
Macht's gut, Jimmy


----------

